# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Mdëroi jetë rapsodi TAHIR DRENICA

## urtesia

*TAHIR DRENICA

 21.06.1921 - 22.06.2013*

 Më shumë se një Akademik është rrangu i një artisti, historiani, arkivi i gjallë i një kombi.

 I tillë ishte dhe mbetet në zemrat dhe kujtesat e popullit tonë emri i rapsodit të mirfilltë TAHIR DRENICA.

 Tipik Drenicak, burrë zakoni, rapsod ballëhapur e kokëlartë, njeri me tipare burrërore, morali - nderi - ftyra ishin vyrtytet e larta që i posedonte, kurse thesari që i fali Kosovës është arkivi i këngëve kreshnike, legjendare, lirike, epike, satirike, ...
 Gojë ëmbël në biseda dhe me zërin karakteristik që kishte shahirat e kishin për nder të jenë në shoqërimin e Tahir Drenicës.
 Këngën e ka filluar që nga ditët baritore të fëmijrisë së tij, por si shahir njihet nga viti 1948.
 Gjatë jetës së vet ka takuar dhe ka kënduar me këto shahira:
 Cuf Kadishani prej Tërsteniku, Halim Beqa prej Gllanaselle, Murat Pajaziti nga Gllogovci , Beqir Prelezin, Halil Cërvadikun, Osman Gllarevën, Qazim Berishën, Sali Bajrami, Ferizi Krasniqi, Rizah Bllaca, Sef Mleqani, Durmish Kadishani, Demir Krasniqi, Bajrush Doda, Augustin Ukaj e tjerë. 
 E kemi has edhe me ansamblet dhe orkestrat popullorë : Hajdar Dushi, Ansamblin e Rugovës (Shahindere Bederjolli, Sheqrie Spahia, Nazmie Hoxha). Ky rapsod pas vete ka lënë shumë video dhe audio materiale sidhe autor i mbi 70 këngëve për dëshmorët dhe heronjtë e Kosovës.
 Gati një gjysëm shekulli ka qenë shok i pandar i rapsodit Hashim Shala i cili besoj se shumë rëndë e ka përjetuar shuarjen nga jeta të shokut të pandar Tahir Drenica.

 NGUSHLLIME TË SINQERTA për gjithë shahirat dhe këngëtarët e Kosovës, Shqipërisë e me gjërë.

 Ngushëllime institutit albanologjik dhe institutit për trashëgimi kulturore she shpirtërore të shqipëtarëve.

 NGUSHLLIME FAMILJES, MIQËVE, SHOKËVE DHE ADHURUESVE Të FOLKLORIT DHE KËNGËS BURRIMORE.

 Dje e festoi ditëlindjen e Tij ,
 Sot ndëroi jetë që të mbetet i gjallë sa të jetë jeta e të kendohet kënga.
*
 PËR MI TA PAST ZOTI RAHMET
 SHPIRTI TIJ SHKOFT N'XHENET
 I KA KNUE VET KTO FJAL
 KY RAPSOD KOSOVAR*

E kujton:
Shoqata e Kulturës Shqipëtare në Maqedoni
Daim Hiseni﻿

----------


## Hotlani

Rapsodi Tahir Drenica ka qen dhe mbetet legjendë e pa harruar e këngëve burimore,i cili ka lënë gjurmë të thella në folklorin dhe këngët burimore shqiptare.kënga e mirëfilltë shqipe ka humbur kreatorin e këngëve burimore shqipe.Ngushllime Familjes së Tahir Drenicës!!!!!!!!!!! dhe zoti e shpërbleftë me gradën më të lartë të parajses.

----------

